# mfi device link speeds



## m6tt (Oct 5, 2012)

I've posted this question on the lists with no response, maybe forums can help.

If I have devices attached to an mfi-based SAS card, how can I determine how fast the link has negotiated with the controller (3G/S,6G/S,1.5G/S etc).
I use "mfisyspd" devices (jbod) but i'd like to know either way.

mfip is hard-coded to report 150MB/S, which can't be right...


----------

